# Ribbon Trinket Box



## PeteG (23 Nov 2015)

Looking for advice on this box, it's no glued up yet and the box I'll be making from oak, this pine one is a test piece from last year.
The side are 123 x 130 mm, the top is a solid piece of oak. I haven't bought a table saw blade with a thin kerf yet for cutting lids, neither is
it something I've ever done. Any comments would be much appreciated


----------



## marcros (23 Nov 2015)

mark it and cut by hand


----------



## PeteG (23 Nov 2015)

marcros":wczzc8cg said:


> mark it and cut by hand



A bit beyond my skill level I'm ashamed to say Marcros


----------



## marcros (23 Nov 2015)

a very fine router bit on the table- avoid cutting all the way through by a hairs breadth and use a Stanley knife for that last but?


----------



## xraymtb (23 Nov 2015)

Bandsaw?


----------



## PeteG (25 Nov 2015)

marcros":jnivaxcl said:


> a very fine router bit on the table- avoid cutting all the way through by a hairs breadth and use a Stanley knife for that last but?



Never thought of using the router Marcros, I'll look at some suitable cutters.



Mike Bremner":jnivaxcl said:


> Bandsaw?



I might be better off trying it freehand Mike


----------



## Alexam (28 Nov 2015)

I'm sure I have seen that top ribbon being made and a plan for it somewhere, but cannot remember where. It would be good to make that if anyone has the plan?

Alex


----------



## AndyT (28 Nov 2015)

I'm a bit confused about whether this is a prototype or the finished box, as the top and sides look like oak to me.

One design solution is to make the lid just the top board. This gives max capacity to the box and avoids the need to cut a slice tidily. You can make the lid fit snugly by routing a rebate all round. This could help visually lighten the edge of the lid, which looks a bit chunky for a small box. (I'd prefer the sides to be thinner too - it will be plenty strong enough.)

If you really want to have a rim around the lid, you don't need to have a special thin blade. Just make one row of your finger joints a bit wider, to allow for what will get lost in the cut and any cleaning up.


----------



## Glynne (28 Nov 2015)

As Macros said, use a router table. I use a fine slitting cutter (1.5mm slitting cutter from Wealdens) and just leave a very thin amount of wood to stop the lid collapsing. Then part this off with a sharp knife.
You can flatten with a plane or use abrasive on flat MDF (as per Andrew Crawford).


----------



## Alexam (2 Dec 2015)

This wasn't the one I saw before, but similar. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AMCRcIz_GI


----------

